# Duyuru > Siyaset >  Tayyip Mason mu?

## atoybil

*Tayyip Mason mu?*
*Mason biraderler bir değil, on değil, yüz değil, binlerce...şeriatçı bir partinin lideri İsviçre'de mason olup, sözde mason düşmanlığı yaparken, Peygamber soyundan geldiğini iddia eden Amerikancı işadamı Fahd'ın referansı ile tanıştığı ve parasını kulland*
07 Kasım 2006 Salı 08:43
 
*Mukaddesatçı bisküvicinin oğlu* ise Pinto'nun referansı ile mason olurken, çevresine, _"müracaat ettim ama beni almadılar"_ diyordu. *Kasımpaşalının referansı ise Alaton'du.* Bunlarının isimlerini ve masonların Yunanistan dahil bir çok topraklarımızın elimizden gitmesine nasıl sebep olduklarını, bu kitabın ardından çıkacak olan kitaba bırakıp, tarikatlara devam edelim... 

Türkiye; Tayyip Erdoğan'la ilgili yeni bir tartışmaya hazırlanıyor...

üevresindeki ilişkiler ağı ile sürekli gündemde olan ve 28 şubat sürecinde, "İslam" imgesi üzerinden mazlumlaştırılarak, liderleştirilen Tayyip Erdoğan'ın bu güne kadar Yahudi çevrelerle sergilediği yakın ilişki bir çok spekülasyona neden oldu. 

28 şubat sürecinin kahramanlarından üevik Bir'in; ABD'nin en güçlü siyonist Yahudi lobilerinden JINSA'dan aldığı "cesaret" madalyası bir süre sonra Tayyip Erdoğan'ın da boynuna takıldı. 

Türk Milleti'nin farklı cephelerde olduğunu zannettiği "İslamcı" tarikatlarla, "Yahudi" ve "Hristiyan" tarikatlarının arasındaki grift ilişkiler ağı gözönüne serildikçe, kamuoyu için kurulan sahnenin perde arkası da netleşmeye başlıyor. 

Soner Yalçın'ın en son *"Beyaz Müslümanların Büyük Sırrı, Efendi-2"* kitabı ile kapısını araladığı; Türkiye'deki tarikatlarla Musevilerin ilişkisi, bugünlerde piyasaya çıkmaya hazırlanan yeni bir kitapla farklı bir boyuta taşınıyor. 

*Ergun Poyraz*'ın *"Tarikat, Siyaset, Ticaret ve Cinayet (Masonlarla Elele)"*</STRONG> kitabı ; 

kamuoyundaki bir çok ismin yüzündeki maskeyi indiriyor ve Türkiye'deki tarikatlarla Masonlar arasındaki ilişkiler ağını çok daha somut ve güncel belgelerle gözönüne seriyor. 

Kitaptan aşağıda alıntıladığımız bölüm ise Tayyip Erdoğan'ın marjinal bir siyasi kimlikten, Türk siyasi hayatının tepesine tırmanışındaki arka plan dinamiğini aydınlatıcı cinsten : 

Mason biraderler bir değil, on değil, yüz değil, binlerce...*şeriatçı bir partinin lideri İsviçre'de mason olup, sözde mason düşmanlığı yaparken*, Peygamber soyundan geldiğini iddia eden Amerikancı işadamı Fahd'ın referansı ile tanıştığı ve parasını kullandığı İspanya kralının ülkesinde Tekris oluyordu. 

*Mukaddesatçı bisküvicinin oğlu* ise Pinto'nun referansı ile mason olurken, çevresine, _"müracaat ettim ama beni almadılar"_ diyordu. *Kasımpaşalının referansı ise Alaton'du.* Bunlarının isimlerini ve masonların Yunanistan dahil bir çok topraklarımızın elimizden gitmesine nasıl sebep olduklarını, bu kitabın ardından çıkacak olan kitaba bırakıp, tarikatlara devam edelim... 

Konu ile ilgili görüşlerine başvurduğumuz Tayyip Erdoğan'a yakın çevreler; Tayyip Erdoğan'ın üzeyir Garih ve İshak Alaton'la yakınlığının bu bağlamda değerlendirilmesi gerektiğini ve *Tayyip Erdoğan'ın belediye başkanı olmadan önce, Hür ve Kabul Edilmiş Masonlar'a İshak Alaton'un da üye olduğu locadan tekrisinin gerçekleşip gerçekleşmediğinin araştırılması gerektiğini* belirttiler. 

*Kitabında;* 

ülker Grubu ile masonların; Atatürkçü ve Milliyetçi geçinen bazı emekli paşaların Fetullahçı şirketler ve Koç Grubu ile bağlantılarına; 

son zamanlarda enerji politikaları veya terör uzmanı diye lanse edilen isimlerin hangi localara kayıtlı olduklarına; 

bir Emniyet Genel Müdür Yardımcısı'nın, Hablemitoğlu'nun Köstebek kitabının basılmasını önlemek için görevlendirdiği mülkiye başmüfettişinin Ankara'da hangi locaya üye olduğuna;

Tayyip Erdoğan'ın ABD ziyaretlerinde özellikle görüştüğü şeyh Muhammed Kabbani'nin kayınpederi Kıbrısta'ki şeyh Nazım Kıbrisi'nin İngiliz istihbaratına hizmet eden faaliyetlerine; 

Kürt Said'in mason seleflerine; 

Fetullah Gülen'in zamanında hakkında çıkarılan arama kararlarının göstermelik olduğuna ve kendisinin kontrgerillayla bağlantısına dair somut anektodlara; 

Kürtlere azınlık hakki isteyen kitaplara imza atan Jack Kamhi'ye; 

Yönetiminde masonların ağırlıkta olduğu Türk Kalp Vakfı; ülker'in _"kolesterol düşüren ürünleri"_ ve Maliye Bakanı Unakıtan'ın kolesterol düşürücü ilaçların ödemelerini durdurması arasındaki ilintiye; 

Mütevelli heyetinde Mason ve şeriatçı isimlerin harmanlandığı ve amacını, 

_"Türkiye'nin ve Türk Ulusu'nun ve Anadolu uygarlığının sanat ve kültür varlıklarını ve mimari mirasını korumak"_ 

olarak belirten *TAü Vakfı*'na 

kadar bir çok önemli konuya dikkat çeken *Ergün Poyraz*'ın Tayyip Erdoğan'ın masonluğuna dair iddiası aşağıdaki veriler ışığında daha bir anlam kazanıyor. 

Mason Haberal'ın Konya'daki hastanesinin açılışını yapmak için bizzat gittiği Konya'da; Türkiye'nin en üst düzey masonlarından İhsan Doğramacı'nın referansını kullanarak 

_"Haberal'a sahip çıkacağım, o bize İhsan Doğramacının emaneti"_ 

şeklinde konuşan bir Erdoğan.... 

Yakın çevresi tarafından da doğrulanan, belediye başkanlığı öncesinde* üzeyir Garih-İshak Alaton ekseninde derinleşen ilişkiler*... 

ve Ergün Poyraz'ın kitabında da yer verdiği üzere; Star'da Faruk Mangırcı'nın 18 Ekim 2005 tarihinde köşesine yansıyan ve Tayyip Erdoğan'ın AKP Genel İdare Kurulu'nda söylediği iddia edilen aşağıdaki sözlerin yalanlanmaması...

Tüm dünyadaki Yahudi lobilerinin ve Masonların desteğini aldık. Türkiye'de her istediğimizi yapabiliriz. Ordu da masonların kontrolünde. Tüm paşalar mason ya da masonların kontrolünde. İsrail'le stratejik işbirliği yapıldığı için paşaları İsrail bağlantılarımız ile bağladık. *Masonlar, Mason localarının kapatılmasının hesabını Kemalizmi, Atatürkçülüğü, Atatürk'ü Türkiye'den silerek intikamlarını Atatürk'ten alacaklar. İshak Alaton bana bu konuda teminat verdi* 


Bütün bunlar Tayyip Erdoğan'ın Türk Milleti'nden sakladığı tek şeyin hastalığı olmadığı yolundaki şüpheleri arttırıyor. 

"İslam" üzerinden oy toplayıp, iktidar olan; 

"Türban" sorununu çözemediği halde ülkedeki kiliselerin, yabancı vakıfların ve yabancı sermayenin her türlü mülkiyet sorununu çözen Başbakan'ın; 

siyasi misyonu siyonizm; 

ezoterik öğretisi Yahudi Kabala olan ve 

*aynı anda hem Mustafa Kemal'i , hem de İslam'ı hedef tahtasına yerleştirmek gibi tarihi ve stratejik bir hata* yapan bu tarikatın mensubu olup olmadığını bilmek her Türk Vatandaşı'nın hakkıdır. 

Kamuoyunu şeffaf olduklarına inandırmaya çalışan *Masonların* ve şeffaflıktan, demokrasiden yana olduğunu iddia eden *Tayyip Erdoğan*'ın bu iddialara vereceği yanıtı merakla bekleyeceğiz. 

*Açık İstihbarat*

----------


## akıncı_9

Arkadaşlar bu adamların geliş şekillerinden ne b.. oldukları belliydi zaten ülkemizde malesef diğer ülkelerde olduğu gibi masonlar ve misyonerler cirit atıyor İslama dair herşey yasaklanırken hatta yer yer namaz kılmak kura-ı kerim okumak ve okutmak terör suçu sayılırken ülkede başbakan mason çıkmış bu bence o kadar da yadırganmaması gereken bir konu . Sİz ne zannediyordunuz vicdanlı ve müslüman birini o makama kolay kolay geçireceklerini mi?

----------


## alicann

beyler tayyip mason mu deyince şimdiye kadar türkiyenin başına yahudi veya mason olmayan biri gecememiş hatta yakın tarihten eceviti ve süleyman demireli arştırın göreceksiniz anayacağınız allaha emanetiz.(tabi bunlar söylenti bnm düşüncelerim deil)

----------

